# My first ever live orchestral recording at AIR Studios.



## Daniel James (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey Guys,

As some of you may remember a year or so ago I did a live stream from Air Studios recording some parts for a new album coming later this year. Well here is one of the final pieces. Pt 1 and 2 of the track 'Legend Ascends'

Hope you guys enjoy it. I had a blast recording them.









-DJ


----------



## bbyrne (Jan 20, 2019)

Enjoyed your compositions and sounds great too !


----------



## Adam Takacs (Jan 20, 2019)

Stunning music and sound, congratulation Daniel, great success!
Thanks for sharing, I wish you all the best


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 20, 2019)

Sounds great! Looking forward to the new album. So when are you going to score the next blockbuster feature?


----------



## Kony (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice! Love the outro on the first track in particular - great vibe going on there.

Also really liked the second track - great music and sound on both - nice one Daniel!


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you guys so much for taking a listen. This is probably the work I am proudest of at the moment. Hearing your ideas just come to life is genuinely life changing!!

I added a 3rd track to show some of the awesome vocal talent we had too.



-DJ


----------



## CGR (Jan 20, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Thank you guys so much for taking a listen. This is probably the work I am proudest of at the moment. Hearing your ideas just come to life is genuinely life changing!!
> 
> I added a 3rd track to show some of the awesome vocal talent we had too.
> 
> ...



My favourite of the 3 you posted Daniel. Love the space and ambience in this track. Also, that first voice is captivating.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 20, 2019)

CGR said:


> My favourite of the 3 you posted Daniel. Love the space and ambience in this track. Also, that first voice is captivating.



Haha I would normally take credit but its probably due to the space at AIR that it has the ambience xD Thankyou tho, there is plenty of soundwork going on in there too, just a lot more subtle.

-DJ


----------



## novaburst (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice work keep it up,


----------



## Hywel (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi Daniel
Fantastic compositions, sounds, performance and production, you must be very proud indeed.
As a musician (hobbyist), I would be very interested in hearing the story behind the album - ie from conception, through writing the tracks, developing the business plan for recording them, organising the sessions, publicising the album and all the rest.
I have been following you for some time now and have your previous music releases and sample libraries. I'm looking forward to getting this one.
Best wishes
Hywel


----------



## James Everingham (Jan 21, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Thank you guys so much for taking a listen. This is probably the work I am proudest of at the moment. Hearing your ideas just come to life is genuinely life changing!!
> 
> I added a 3rd track to show some of the awesome vocal talent we had too.
> 
> ...



One of my favourites from you Dan, strings and vocal writing is especially lovely. Is that you singing at the start?


----------



## enyawg (Jan 21, 2019)

Frickin' so inspirational and great sleight of hand Mr James!


----------



## CGR (Jan 21, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Haha I would normally take credit but its probably due to the space at AIR that it has the ambience xD Thankyou tho, there is plenty of soundwork going on in there too, just a lot more subtle.
> 
> -DJ


I was referring to the space & ambience in your composition & arrangement Daniel - lovely work. Of course, the sonic fingerprint of AIR is wonderful too!


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmm... The legato don’t sound so natural and the sound is wet, and there no divisi. I don’t think I’ll buy this library 

Seriously, very nice work, and so glad you managed to record at Air ! Wow !

How’s mini-biking & cursing in London ?


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 21, 2019)

Great stuff all round. A real nice listen.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 24, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Hmm... The legato don’t sound so natural and the sound is wet, and there no divisi. I don’t think I’ll buy this library
> 
> Seriously, very nice work, and so glad you managed to record at Air ! Wow !
> 
> How’s mini-biking & cursing in London ?



I ride proper bikes now and am back in LA xD but other than that its great.

And man working and AIR feels special, I feel so lucky 

-DJ


----------



## rudi (Jan 25, 2019)

Wonderful stuff Daniel, especially Final Awakenings -- the vocals are superb and arresting; and the orchestral backing is perfect. A great piece of work!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 25, 2019)

Such beautiful melodies as usual Daniel. And the production quality is superb!


----------



## Pudge (Jan 25, 2019)

Was wondering when we'd get to hear these after your live stream...


They sound Out-Fa'kin standin'! Congrats!

What about the one with the crazy 16ths? Did they manage to pull it off or did you break the orchestra and give everyone tennis elbow?


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 28, 2019)

Pudge said:


> Was wondering when we'd get to hear these after your live stream...
> 
> 
> They sound Out-Fa'kin standin'! Congrats!
> ...



Haha I still have that one. I'll see if I can dig it out for soundcloud 

-DJ


----------



## Pudge (Jan 28, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Haha I still have that one. I'll see if I can dig it out for soundcloud
> 
> -DJ



Get shovelin! Be good to hear it


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok the last teaser from the Live Orchestral album I am trying to get out this year is up on soundcloud for you to hear.

-DJ


----------



## Pudge (Feb 2, 2019)

Awesome stuff dude. Looking forward to you swinging this bad-boy on the counter. Its going to be one chunky salami.

Jesus.. Worry about where these words come from.


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 2, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Ok the last teaser from the Live Orchestral album I am trying to get out this year is up on soundcloud for you to hear.
> 
> -DJ




Really enjoyed this one, nice work! Especially appreciated your brass voicing and writing.

How'd the strings go with recording all of the runs and fast ostinatos?


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 2, 2019)

calebfaith said:


> Really enjoyed this one, nice work! Especially appreciated your brass voicing and writing.
> 
> How'd the strings go with recording all of the runs and fast ostinatos?



The fast parts are usually split into manageable chunks but that really fast running line they did in one go.....in one take. I was like o_0

The LMO were incredible!

-DJ


----------



## NoamL (Feb 2, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Ok the last teaser from the Live Orchestral album I am trying to get out this year is up on soundcloud for you to hear.
> 
> -DJ




1:39 is where I'd've gone "That's a DJ track isn't it?" even if I didn't know 

Really nice writing and you gave the strings a workout!


----------

